# Robin red breast



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A couple of hours in the shop today just chilling out suppring what you can do in a 2.5 hours

from idea to drawing to carving not to bad for a grumpy old man. just need to modify the breast and the tail of it i think


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks goog cobalt is this for the top of the woodpecker stick? I think you were putting wat I thought was a robin on it.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

It was .but havnt got the head quite right for that.

I will carve another for that as i want the head of the robin looking down and slightly sdeways so i will have to extend the robins neck slightly so i can cut it of when i have the rought shape for repositioning. its easyer to cut it of rather than carve it looking sideways and down. Have just got some info on making the legs for the woodpecker .so i need a tad of practise on making them and will have to consider how i will mount the bird before i make them as i want the legs to look as if its clingimg onto the shank .It will have the beak attached and also attached with dowel but i dont want to see the dowel ,but i will get there


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Look forward to seeing it.


----------

